# Tips for Fishing Little Lagoon----3/15/12



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Fly Fishing Little Lagoon--Tip # 6------------
Fly Fishing Little Lagoon can be easy and fun. There are three places to get th the water without going to a lot of trouble. The first is the Pass or Cut on the South side. There are Rest rooms and parking and the its only a short walk to the long sand bar that gives plenty of fishing room for a good number of fishermen. The next is on down West Beach Rd and is a little harder to find but you can park and walk off to the right to the water. The next is a little harder to find. Go down Fort Morgan Road until you cant see Little lagoon anymore on your left then start looking for a road off to the left that goes down to Little Lagoon--keep looking its there. Respect private property and have a good time---Good Fishing-----------BT66


----------



## pwisenut (May 16, 2011)

BASSTRACKER66 said:


> Fly Fishing Little Lagoon--Tip # 6------------
> The next is a little harder to find. Go down Fort Morgan Road until you cant see Little lagoon anymore on your left then start looking for a road off to the left that goes down to Little Lagoon--keep looking its there. Respect private property and have a good time---Good Fishing-----------BT66


Is that the road on the left after the golf course? i'd like to put my yak in there, can you drive all the way down to the water?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It doesn't go all the way to the water. Best yak access for the majority of the lagoon is west pass.


----------



## pwisenut (May 16, 2011)

cool, thanks


----------

